# 1st polish for new Cathargo- which polish



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Which polish should we use. 

As car owners we use Autogylm. We have been reading about different treatments. One that has come up is Collinite, I have never heard of it before. What do you use?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

i use autoglym as well, no problems.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Autoglym. There is a retailers web forum which recommends it for Motorhomes and caravans.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Someone did an ongoing trial of different waxes on the side of a horsebox, he was updating it every few months, I haven't seen a report lately but the last one I read showed that Autoglym HD wax was by far the best for longevity.
It costs somewhere between 34 and 45 pounds for a 150g tub on E-bay so it is very expensive but outlasts all of the other brands by a country mile, this means you can reduce the amount of time and effort required to keep your pride and joy in sparkly condition.
I have been using Collinite myself and have been pleased with the results but I will be giving the Autoglym HD a go when I need to buy more wax.


----------

